# Residency visa



## Om ahmed (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi, is there a penalty for applying for a residency visa late? If so how much?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes there is a penalty to pay.. but it will depend on how out of date your visa is. 

Do you qualify for residence or do you mean semi residency


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Om ahmed said:


> Hi, is there a penalty for applying for a residency visa late? If so how much?
> 
> Thanks


Do you mean the one year tourist visa? The penalty for late renewal is, or was, 150le, plus the new visa is backdated to your last visa's expiry date.


----------

